# What do you do for winter work?



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

professional dart player and beer drinker (one job in the same)

snow angel

yeti 

porn start

beyond that....same sh!t as summer, though I don't have to deal with Montana weather, that must really suck.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Load on the clothing and work in the cold. Been framing all winter. Some days are just too cold. Only missed about 5-7 because it was too cold. Missed about that many or more though because it was snowing though. Shoveled out so many times I can't remember.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

I've been pretty lucky this year. Have missed a couple of weeks work, but was my choice as to when. Seems like when I get close to finishing an inside job, I pick up another:clap:. I start 1,100 sq ft of hardwood on Monday and have a wall to move, some doors to fill in and 1 to open up. 150 foot of tile to lay when I'm done with the hardwood. Should keep me out of trouble for a couple of weeks anyways.

I try to schedule inside work for the winter, but don't have enough for the whole winter, so I watch the weather close and try to slip in outside work when possible


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Winter work*










*Outside is 10 degrees Inside the Bubble is 58*










*Work smart in the winter. *


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I dance naked, except for the little belt that holds the cash from the Cougars and Pumas who admire my artistry.:w00t:


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

I do interior trim yr. round. Too cold? I yell at the GC for heat. Too hot? I bring fans. The coldest winter I worked outside was the summer I spent at the South Pole. I got off the plane and the wind chill was -121. Talk about shrinkage!!


----------



## thefencepost (Aug 18, 2008)

*Winter Work?*

In my case we are DEAD from Nov. through Jan. so I hit the mountains for a few months (NC mtns) do some skiing, pick up some extra maintenance work from a friend who has a vacation rental co and the pipes bust all the time in the winter up there (used to own a plumbing business), head back to Raleigh in Feb to gear up for spring.

And I know, I know! NC mtns are not anything like out west, but it's only a few hrs from home and I get a place next to the slopes for free, so it works for me!

But, pretty much I shut down for winter right now.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

> Well while I'm working indoors and not loosing money because im working as fast as i can inside, your stuck outside freezing your nuts off framing one wall a day and making your company loose money. Good try though.


uh huh

If youre gonna live in montana you work when there is work not when the weather is nice. 

I am working inside, but if there wasnt anything to do inside i would go outside and work. I dont slow down too much when it is cold. One wall a day. Maybe if youre sitting there whining instead of working.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

john5mt said:


> uh huh
> 
> If youre gonna live in montana you work when there is work not when the weather is nice.
> 
> I am working inside, but if there wasnt anything to do inside i would go outside and work. I dont slow down too much when it is cold. One wall a day. Maybe if youre sitting there whining instead of working.


I have worked in 116 degrees in phoenix. Now i'm in ohio and work in the cold. I'll call it a day at 18. Framing aint for everybody. Never get used to it, just learn to put up with it.


----------



## wmallock (Jan 16, 2009)

*cold what cold*

where I am 3 feet of snow on the ground and thirty below If the homeowner don't mind i'll tear the side out of your house I shoveled my last addition out four times just had a backhoe remove the snow form the fifth storm in two weeks but ideally take the winter off if I could afford it but I can't so I don't winter just another season about ten degrees diff from summer


----------



## laybrick (Jul 2, 2006)

instead of sitting home starving, you can stay occupied while you starve.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice work, and thanks for posting pictures up.


----------

